# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Root-αρισμα Turbo-x G510 (MTK 6589)

## nick1974

Το παρακατω απευθυνεται σε οσους εχουν οποιοδηποτε ΜΤΚ6589.
Αν καποιος δεν γνωριζει τι ειναι root ή  αν χρειαζεται να root-αρει η οχι τη συσκευη του απλα να μην προχωρησει.
Οτι κανει ο καθε ενας ειναι επ ευθυνη του

Οκ, ελαχιστοι το γνωριζουν αλλα προκειται για ενα απο τα πλεον  διαδεδομενα κινητα παγκοσμιως (κυκλοφορει βεβαια με χιλια δυο αλλα  ονοματα, οχι σαν Turbo-x).
Oποιος το εχει προμηθευτει απο Ασιατικη αγορα, το εχει παρει πολυ  οικονομικα και ξεκλειδωτο, ομως τι γινεται με οσους αποφασισαν να  παιξουν εκ του ασφαλους (γιατι κακα τα ψεματα, αλλο να περιμενεις 20  μερες αν σου βγει σκαρτο να παει και να ερθει στην Κινα, κι αλλο να  εχεις εναν -εστω και υπωτυπωδη- αντιπροσωπο εδω) και το εχουν αγορασει  ως turbo x ? 
(μπορουσαν βεβαια το ιδιο να το παρουν κι απο Ζερβουδακη ξεκλειδωτο,  αλλα αλλο 400+ ευρα κι αλλο 260-270 που το δινει το πλαισιο)

οκ, και μονο απο την ωρα που γραφω το post (δε θα δημοσιευτει μονο εδω  φυσικα) καταλαβενετε με τι ασχολουμουν ολο το βραδυ, κι ενω εφτασα να  προσπαθω να "μπω με πολιορκητικο κριο" και να τρωω πορτα  η λυση ηταν  ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΕΥΚΟΛΗ ...
Μα εντελως Μαλ....σμενα ευκολη...
Εδω ο Κινεζος μας δινει τα παντα για ολα τα MTK 6589 

http://droidchina.com/forum/Thread-H...K6589-Tutorial

χρονος που απαιτειται? 5 λεπτα και πολλα λεω ....   συν 2-3 μερες ψαξιμο  και αποτυχημενες προσπαθειες μεχρι να βρει καποιος τη σελιδα (γι αυτο  και τη δινω με ολη μου την καρδια για να γλυτωσει καποιος την  ταλαιπωρια)

Γνωσεις που απαιουνται? ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΟ  ΤΟΥ, αντε και βασικες γνωσεις Αγγλικων level γυμνασιου το πολυ που λιγο  πολυ ολοι εχουν 
Ουτε manual εγκαταστασεις custom roms ουτε περιεργα hacks με κονσολες  ουτε τιποτα (οκ την κονσολα θα τη δειτε, αλλα θα τα κανει ολα μονη της,  δε θελει ουτε μια εντολη) Ολα αυτοματοποιημενα στο φουλ...


Καλη επιτυχια σε οσους τη χρειαζονται, 

και μην ξεχνατε: Το Android ειναι Linux, και στο Linux δεν υπαρχει κατι που να μη γινεται

----------


## haris_216

Δεν ξέρω αν καλώς συνεχίζω στο παρόν θέμα αφού το ερώτημά μου δεν έχει σχέση με rootάρισμα. 
Αφορά όμως το ίδιο κινητό (turbo-x G510) και σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως να μην χρειάζεται νέο θέμα.
Το ερώτημά μου λοιπόν αφορά την οθόνη.
Πιο συγκεκριμένα είναι ραγισμένη/σπασμένη σε διάφορα σημεία (μετά από πτώση φυσικά) και αν και δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα λειτουργικά (είναι οκ σε όλα) είναι λίγο...ασχημούτσικο. Και ειδικά αφού βρίσκεται στα χέρια της συζύγου καταλαβαίνετε....!
Αν και έχω κάνει αρκετό ιντερνετικό ψαξιματάκι, δεν βρήκα κάτι στις "συνήθεις" (ebay) πηγές.
Το ΜΤΚ6589 έχει γενικά αρκετές υλοποιήσεις με διάφορα ονόματα (μία από αυτές είναι και το turbo-x) αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αυτό σημαίνει και συμβατότητα στο θέμα οθόνη. πχ βρήκα οθόνη για το lenovo p780 (ομοίως υλοποίηση του ΜΤΚ6589) αλλά....
Έχει κανείς ιδέα αν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί οθόνη από κλώνο;
Ή που θα μπορούσα να βρω του συγκεκριμένου μοντέλου;

----------


## xlife

Δυστυχώς η μέθοδος για να βρεις το digitizer - οθόνη είναι λίγο δύσκολη. Πρέπει να λύσεις το κινητό και να δείς τον κωδικό πίσω από την οθόνη η στην καλωδιοταινία. Με αυτόν τον κωδικό ψάχνεις αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνεις θα πρέπει να πέσουν αρκετά βιδο - ξεβιδώματα μέχρι να σου έρθει.

 Δεν μπορείς να παραγγείλεις κάποια που παρήγγειλε άλλος για ίδιο κινητό και αυτό γιατί πολλές φορές τα κινητά κυκλοφορούν με διαφοροποιήσεις...  Δεύτερον θα πρέπει να δεις αν είναι μόνο το digitizer ή αν είναι κολλημένο με την οθόνη όπως στα samsung. Αν είναι κολλημένο με την οθόνη και εσύ παραγγείλεις μόνο digitizer τότε η διαδικασία είναι πολύ δύσκολη αν είσαι άπειρος....

----------


## haris_216

Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα για την ταχύτατη και αναλυτική απάντηση.
Η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν ότι μπορεί να ήταν κάτι απλό με την έννοια ότι το συγκεκριμένο έχει κλωνοποιηθεί αρκετά.
Είδα όμως από το ψαξιματάκι που έκανα ότι κλώνος από κλώνο διαφέρει, γι' αυτό άλλωστε και είπα να ρωτήσω κι εδώ.
Αφού λοιπόν το επιβεβαιώνεις κι εσύ (και αφού δουλεύει) μάλλον θα το αφήσω ως έχει. Λειτουργικό και...ασχημούλι
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.
Καλημέρα και καλό σ/κ

----------


## picdev

> Δυστυχώς η μέθοδος για να βρεις το digitizer - οθόνη είναι λίγο δύσκολη. Πρέπει να λύσεις το κινητό και να δείς τον κωδικό πίσω από την οθόνη η στην καλωδιοταινία. Με αυτόν τον κωδικό ψάχνεις αλλά όπως καταλαβαίνεις θα πρέπει να πέσουν αρκετά βιδο - ξεβιδώματα μέχρι να σου έρθει.
> 
>  Δεν μπορείς να παραγγείλεις κάποια που παρήγγειλε άλλος για ίδιο κινητό και αυτό γιατί πολλές φορές τα κινητά κυκλοφορούν με διαφοροποιήσεις...  Δεύτερον θα πρέπει να δεις αν είναι μόνο το digitizer ή αν είναι κολλημένο με την οθόνη όπως στα samsung. Αν είναι κολλημένο με την οθόνη και εσύ παραγγείλεις μόνο digitizer τότε η διαδικασία είναι πολύ δύσκολη αν είσαι άπειρος....



Με ζεστό αέρα δεν το ξεκολλας?

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xlife

Ναι, αλλά θέλει πολλή προσοχή. Έχω αλλάξει μερικά και νομίζω ότι όταν είσαι άπειρος, όπως εγώ, και χωρίς εργαλεία είναι δύσκολο. Όσα άλλαξα τα έκανα με πιστολάκι μαλλιών...

----------

